# Going Undercover Union



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I almost got things self automated with my new forman/secretary/workers. When things can function without me running the ship I'm thinking about applying and working for a big union around town and see what they do just for a few weeks or months depeding on how much fun/not it is. Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Would that be peppering instead of salting?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I almost got things self automated with my new forman/secretary/workers. When things can function without me running the ship I'm thinking about applying and working for a big union around town and see what they do just for a few weeks or months depeding on how much fun/not it is. Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.


 
Best thread ever!!! :clap:


----------



## n5i5ken (Jun 5, 2011)

*under cover*

Hey: Where on earth do come come up with these scatter-brained ideas, the only thing that could work for you is going "under cover" you using it to hide


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*MYth*

I just want to see if union workers are as good as they claim to be, and work as hard as they claim to. That's all. I can't find anything illegal about this yet? It's just like undercover boss sort of


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I almost got things self automated with my new forman/secretary/workers. When things can function without me running the ship I'm thinking about applying and working for a big union around town and see what they do just for a few weeks or months depeding on how much fun/not it is. Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Go for it.

Maybe you'll spend more time investigating the unions and won't have time to post threads on internet forums.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

If they found out, they'd bankrupt you....thoroughly read everything before you sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



mdfriday said:


> If they found out, they'd bankrupt you....thoroughly read everything before you sign on the dotted line.


Are you implying that they are a legalized mafia ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

n5i5ken said:


> Hey: Where on earth do come come up with these scatter-brained ideas, the only thing that could work for you is going "under cover" you using it to hide


Angle Dust and pink floyd..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

If you sign an agreement with IBEW and then get caught moonlighting ( which in your case isn't moonlighting you are running a full fledged company) you will be fined and sued out your ass.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Dang*

I guess this would be like Bruce Willis wearing that sign walking around Harlem in that Die something movie. Probably a bad idea...


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I just want to see if union workers are as good as they claim to be, and work as hard as they claim to.


Why waste your time? There are good and bad on both sides...

p.s. good one with the peppering comment:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Control Freak said:


> If you sign an agreement with IBEW and then get caught moonlighting ( which in your case isn't moonlighting you are running a full fledged company) you will be fined and sued out your ass.


Sued on what grounds?


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Sued on what grounds?


 On the grounds that you sign an agreement stating that you will not engage in such activities:blink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



green light said:


> On the grounds that you sign an agreement stating that you will not engage in such activities:blink:


Not engage on what activities? I do mostly service work. Not a competitor at all


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Not engage on what activities?





Control Freak said:


> If you sign an agreement with IBEW and then get caught moonlighting ( which in your case isn't moonlighting you are running a full fledged company) you will be fined and sued out your ass.


 You should try it, Id like to see how it works out for you:yes:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Not engage on what activities? I do mostly service work. Not a competitor at all


Oh , you can do it , but if the local in question gets wind of it , they will try to make your whole company a union shop and have you only hire their local guys . As long as your giving them a piece of the pie and are paying in , no problems , but hiding it will just piss them off .


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great idea. You may find that your operations are far more superior than being a union shop. I'd go for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I almost got things self automated with my new forman/secretary/workers. When things can function without me running the ship I'm thinking about applying and working for a big union around town and see what they do just for a few weeks or months depeding on how much fun/not it is. Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.


As far as the union is concerned , the more organized contractors there are out there , the more places there are to employ local guys .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

mdfriday said:


> If they found out, they'd *bury you in wet concrete*....thoroughly read everything before you sign on the dotted line.


Fixed it for you.:yes:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Oh , you can do it , but if the local in question gets wind of it , they will try to make your whole company a union shop.


All two employees??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Great idea. You may find that your operations are far more superior than being a union shop. I'd go for it.:thumbsup:


Or the other way around.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

go for it Cletis, but finish cleaning up first.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

360max said:


> go for it Cletis, but finish cleaning up first.


 I have nothing to add except that I decided to look around on that site and found this picture:







And I laughed really hard.

-John


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Come to California. Noah claims all the locals can't get men. It should be a walk through. Book 1 - inside local guys, book 2 - inside travellers, book 3 - out of classification, book 4 - the Cletises of the world.

Now that I think of it, don't come. Every member on this site will be naked in their backyard doing the earthquake dance praying for the big one.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Go ahead... you Goofs and give up on the Union and starve for wages and benefits.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> Come to California. Noah claims all the locals can't get men. It should be a walk through. Book 1 - inside local guys, book 2 - inside travellers, book 3 - out of classification, book 4 - the Cletises of the world.


Come on out. I grossed over $4,800 this week. :yes:

And I took a lunch every day.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I hope you get salted by the backdoor while your out playing. :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.


Not illegal.
Not a good idea ( unless of course you get in and start making money - what is first year apprentice rate in GA? ).
You need to lay yourself off to claim unemployment. If you are fired, you cannot collect.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

big2bird said:


> Come on out. I grossed over $4,800 this week. :yes:
> 
> And I took a lunch every day.


I really have to travel out to CA.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Come to California. Noah claims all the locals can't get men. It should be a walk through. Book 1 - inside local guys, book 2 - inside travellers, book 3 - out of classification, book 4 - the Cletises of the world.
> 
> Now that I think of it, don't come. Every member on this site will be naked in their backyard doing the earthquake dance praying for the big one.


Come on out here cletis. I'll rent you a couch for $200 a week with internet, but you have to buy beer for the house.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Come on out here cletis. I'll rent you a couch for $200 a week with internet, but you have to buy beer for the house.


Would that raise the IQ of both states??:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Phase2Face (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe you must have you contractor license not to be active for the time you are employed by the union or you would violate your agreement.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Phase2Face said:


> I believe you must have you contractor license not to be active for the time you are employed by the union or you would violate your agreement.


Correct.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

eejack said:


> I really have to travel out to CA.


The next guy above me worked 83 hours the week before.:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I almost got things self automated with my new forman/secretary/workers. When things can function without me running the ship I'm thinking about applying and working for a big union around town and see what they do just for a few weeks or months depeding on how much fun/not it is. Firstly, is this illegal? Good idea?? I could technically fire myself so I can claim i'm unemployed.



I think anyone in the trade can sign book 3.
People not in the trade can sign book 4


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I think anyone in the trade can sign book 3.
> People not in the trade can sign book 4


And Cletis ain't going to do either he is just jerking our chains

*AGAIN*


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

wendon said:


> All two employees??


Yeah, the fat guy with the tramp stamp and the other one with lethal BO.

Roger


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Roger said:


> Yeah, the fat guy with the tramp stamp and the other one with lethal BO.


 What if they're both actually the same dude? I bet he gets _all_ the ladies. :yes:

-John


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

eejack said:


> Not illegal.
> Not a good idea ( unless of course you get in and start making money - what is first year apprentice rate in GA? ).
> You need to lay yourself off to claim unemployment. If you are fired, you cannot collect.


Actually. I was fired (through no fault of my own) due to lack of work and still collected. All you have to do is prove that it was out of your control... Basically that nothing you did caused your termination


----------



## Vic098 (Oct 27, 2012)

DMILL said:


> Actually. I was fired (through no fault of my own) due to lack of work and still collected. All you have to do is prove that it was out of your control... Basically that nothing you did caused your termination


That's not a firing.
That's a lay off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Thread is cletis. 



Big John said:


>


Zombie Apocalypse roomba :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> ...Zombie Apocalypse roomba :laughing:


 I read that as Zombie Apocalypse *z*oomba, and after that business with the prostitutes up here, lets just say the mental pictures were a bit unsettling.... :laughing:

-John


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Vic098 said:


> That's not a firing.
> That's a lay off.


Actually, unemployment considered it firing.... If it was layoff they wouldnt have asked me to prove it wasnt my fault. I claimed u.e. when I was laid off earlier in the year, it was a completly different process


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I read that as Zombie Apocalypse *z*oomba, and after that business with the prostitutes up here, lets just say the mental pictures were a bit unsettling....


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I know unions do not do beat downs, but if they did the OP would be a good first start.:no::no::no::no:


----------

